# Interstellar: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Christopher-Nolan-Film



## SimonFistrich (16. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Interstellar: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Christopher-Nolan-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Interstellar: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Christopher-Nolan-Film


----------



## CaptProton (16. Mai 2014)

Freu mich schon auf diesen Film. Endlich mal wieder ein SciFi Film wo man sein Hirn mit ins Kino nehmen kann ohne es draußen an der Garderobe abgeben zu müssen.


----------



## kidou1304 (16. Mai 2014)

wooot, der trailer macht schonmal bock auf mehr


----------



## hopper1111 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich finde das diese Film Trailer viel zu viel spoilern. Nach jedem Trailer kennt man ja schon den halben Film.


----------



## Odin333 (16. Mai 2014)

hopper1111 schrieb:


> Ich finde das diese Film Trailer viel zu viel spoilern. Nach jedem Trailer kennt man ja schon den halben Film.


 
Dann erzähl mal, warum schickt man ein winziges Raumschiff auf eine interstellare Reise, weil auf der Erde die Menschen verhungern? Das ist natürlich absolut selbsterklärend....


----------



## cryer (16. Mai 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal, warum schickt man ein winziges Raumschiff auf eine interstellare Reise, weil auf der Erde die Menschen verhungern? Das ist natürlich absolut selbsterklärend....



Wenn man mal davon absieht, dass Nolan Filme meistens nicht so offensichtlich sind, wie man anhand eines Trailers annehmen kann, ist die Kritik an Trailern schon berechtigt.
Zu oft werden Details gezeigt, die eigentlich im Film überraschen sollen. In Actionfilmen sind die besten Szenen im Trailer, in Komödien hat man meistens die besten Witze schon im Trailer gehört und gesehen. 
Da spielt es keine Rolle, dass man die Story von Interstellar noch nicht völlig kennt. Aber allein die Tatsache, dass ein Raumschiff nach einer Katastrophe auf der Erde wohl einen Planeten suchen soll, auf den die Menschheit auswandern kann und hierzu eine interstellare Reise unternimmt, ist, gepaart mit den Familienproblemen und der Hinführung zu eben jenem Punkt des Abflugs, ein ziemlicher Brocken an Information, den man im Trailer verbrät. Wenn ich jetzt annehme, dass der Film Überlänge haben wird, ist das Gezeigte vermutlich schon die erste Stunde des Films. Denn ich nehme mal nicht an, dass der Handlungsrahmen des Trailers in den ersten 20 Minuten des Films abgefrühstückt wird. Nicht bei den Schauspielern.
Meine Hoffnung ruht nun auf dem Inception-Prinzip. Dass nichts ist, wie es scheint. Allerdings ist die Hoffnung nicht besonders ausgeprägt.


----------



## solidus246 (17. Mai 2014)

Ein Film von Nolan bedeutet eigentlich immer, dass man ein wenig Verstand haben muss. Ich freue mich RIESIG auf diesen Streifen !!!


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2014)

cryer schrieb:


> Zu oft werden Details gezeigt, die eigentlich im Film überraschen sollen. In Actionfilmen sind die besten Szenen im Trailer, in Komödien hat man meistens die besten Witze schon im Trailer gehört und gesehen.
> .


 
Ja, das sind aber auch Trailer von Filmen die mies sind, weil man halt nicht mehr aus denen rausholen konnte als die paar Szenen die man im Trailer gesehen hat
Wobei die Steigerung der Hancock ist, wo im Trailer zum Film Hancock der ganze Film zusammengefasst wurde . . .

Hier allerdings, mal ehrlich, alleine der Titel Interstellar lässt jetzt nicht grade viel interpretationsspielraum um was es da gehen kann
Außerdem macht es nichts das Grundgerüst zu kennen, das kennt man eigentlich bei den meisten Geschichten, da die nach dem Monomythosprinzip aufgebaut sind, siehe Harry Potter


----------



## Malifurion (17. Mai 2014)

Krass, der Trailer is nicht mal auf Imdb. Da seit ihr ja schneller


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Mai 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Finde auch nicht, dass der Trailer zu viel verrät, die grundlegende Story wird eben erzählt, aber ich glaube da gibt es noch jede Menge unbekanntes, auf das wir uns freuen können


----------



## Van83 (10. Juli 2014)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Ein Film von Nolan bedeutet eigentlich immer, dass man ein wenig Verstand haben muss. Ich freue mich RIESIG auf diesen Streifen !!!



Ähem..."wenig Verstand haben muss" und "Ich freue mich RIESIG auf diesen Streifen". Aber du.. ich freu mich auch auf den Film.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juli 2014)

Ist doch kein Widerspruch. Ich schau mir manchmal auch gern Filme ohne Anspruch an. Rein nur um zu entspannen. Da brauche ich keine harte Hirnkost. Die wäre dann eher kontraproduktiv.

Allerdings dürfte Interstellar aus dem Bereich No Brain eher ausbrechen. Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt.

PS: Ich bezweifle aber daß das Ende vom Trailer das Ende vom Film zeigt.


----------



## McDrake (10. Juli 2014)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Krass, der Trailer is nicht mal auf Imdb. Da seit ihr ja schneller


Für Trailer geht man ja auch auf ComingSoon.net - Movie Trailers, Film Trailers, Trailers, Previews, TV Spots, Clips


Zum Trailer.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass das Ende vom Trailer auch genau das Ende des Films ist.


----------

